
Pilot lands A320 after severe hailstorm damage - mudil
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4136399/brave-pilot-emergency-lands-plane-blind-after-massive-hailstones-shatter-cockpits-windscreen/
======
noahmbarr
I thought commercial pilots were trained to fly and land plans with
instruments alone, IFR (vs VFR)

IFR:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_flight_rules](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_flight_rules)

